# Best pocket friendly Regulated Device



## MickyD (23/6/17)

HI dudes and dudettes

Mickyd Here with a question ?

what would be a better option from the devices below for a Noob who's tired of the stick V8 and wants something that can deliver massive clouds and a good flavor burst but is terrified of Mech Mods and looking for a Regulated mod/Device

iijoy captain 
ijoy RDTA box 200W

really like these but not sure how they differ 

i really dont know much about devices and language terms used so all please be patient with me 

thanks Fam


----------



## stevie g (23/6/17)

They are very big mods though so I'd not call them pocket friendly.

The most ergonomic pocket mod for an average males hand is for me the Sigelei spectrum mod. 

It handles better than the alien, wismec predator or sigelei duo 3.

Performance wise is another question but the spectrum is compact and very solidly built, at least the revision I have is very well put together.


----------



## JB1987 (23/6/17)

Hi @MickyD , I would steer away from the iJoy RDTA box as it would limit your options for the future regarding other RDAs. The Captian looks good, another possibility is the Smok AL85, Evic Primo Mini and perhaps the new eleaf Pico 25 if you want a smaller single battery device. For dual batteries I can recommend the Smok Alien kit or perhaps a Minikin 155 Boost and then a tank/rta/rda or your choosing. 

I'm sure there will be many more recommendations to come

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SparMan (23/6/17)

I'd like to put forward a suggestion of the VGOD Pro 150, great for pockets and the hand but packs quite a punch, really solidly built and quite an attractive design. Price is a little steep though, but well worth it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (23/6/17)

SparMan said:


> I'd like to put forward a suggestion of the VGOD Pro 150, great for pockets and the hand but packs quite a punch, really solidly built and quite an attractive design. Price is a little steep though, but well worth it.


the Vgod pro is such a nice device I handled one yesterday, screams quality!.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MickyD (23/6/17)

stevie g said:


> What's up @MickyD
> 
> Both mods share the same bodies so they will feel similar in hand.
> 
> The RDTA is significantly different in that it takes 18650 not 20700, the built in tank/dripper is non removable and it has a built in 12.8ml juice reservoir that your wicks will drop into.


silly question but can i build my own coils on the RDTA and can i rather use a RTA 

My mate also said i could go for a ijoy captain with limitless xl build is that a good build ?


----------



## MickyD (23/6/17)

JB1987 said:


> Hi @MickyD , I would steer away from the iJoy RDTA box as it would limit your options for the future regarding other RDAs. The Captian looks good, another possibility is the Smok AL85, Evic Primo Mini and perhaps the new eleaf Pico 25 if you want a smaller single battery device. For dual batteries I can recommend the Smok Alien kit or perhaps a Minikin 155 Boost and then a tank/rta/rda or your choosing.
> 
> I'm sure there will be many more recommendations to come


so as i just posted now a ijoy captain with a limitless xl would be great ?


----------



## MickyD (23/6/17)

Jeez i am loving the forums this is the first forum I've ever joined and hell (im loving it )( '_') can't get any work done lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JB1987 (23/6/17)

MickyD said:


> so as i just posted now a ijoy captain with a limitless xl would be great ?



I've never used the Limitless XL so I don't know much about it, but I think it does come with an RBA deck as well so you can use commercial coils or build your own. I've heard good things about the iJoy Captain. 

This is the setup I use as my daily work device (Minikin Boost 155), I swap the OBS Engine Nano for a dripper when I'm home:

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SparMan (23/6/17)

MickyD said:


> silly question but can i build my own coils on the RDTA and can i rather use a RTA
> 
> My mate also said i could go for a ijoy captain with limitless xl build is that a good build ?



Yes you can, but with the ijoy box I think the tank is built in and not replaceable with an RTA, so getting something with an interchangeable tank would probably be best. That sounds pretty solid? But there are a LOT of options for mods and tanks, what's your budget if I may ask?


----------



## stevie g (23/6/17)

MickyD said:


> so as i just posted now a ijoy captain with a limitless xl would be great ?


it would be a beastly setup for sure. I enjoyed the XL when i had it and it comes with nice rebuildable decks.

The Ijoy RDTA is rebuildable though it cannot exchange the Tank as it is built in but has interchangeable decks.


----------



## GMacDiggity (23/6/17)

Not sure if it was mentioned above but if you can get your hands on an SXK BBox (Sir Vape has them, not sure on stock levels tho).

Its a really great pocket friendly device! Make sure you get the Exocet RBA for it also, really phenomenal vape. I have the 70w version and it is working a treat.


----------



## MickyD (23/6/17)

JB1987 said:


> I've never used the Limitless XL so I don't know much about it, but I think it does come with an RBA deck as well so you can use commercial coils or build your own. I've heard good things about the iJoy Captain.
> 
> This is the setup I use as my daily work device (Minikin Boost 155), I swap the OBS Engine Nano for a dripper when I'm home:
> 
> View attachment 99089


that looks sexy.

hows the safety on these vw mods im scared of something popping in my hand or face like really scared and i think its because i dont understand mods and batteries


----------



## MickyD (23/6/17)

SparMan said:


> Yes you can, but with the ijoy box I think the tank is built in and not replaceable with an RTA, so getting something with an interchangeable tank would probably be best. That sounds pretty solid? But there are a LOT of options for mods and tanks, what's your budget if I may ask?


well R1800 for mod and tank still got to buy extra batteries and chargers and etc


----------



## MickyD (23/6/17)

stevie g said:


> it would be a beastly setup for sure. I enjoyed the XL when i had it and it comes with nice rebuildable decks.
> 
> The Ijoy RDTA is rebuildable though it cannot exchange the Tank as it is built in but has interchangeable decks.


so i think best bet with advise from fellow vapers is the captain and xl limitless


----------



## Moey_Ismail (23/6/17)

MickyD said:


> so i think best bet with advise from fellow vapers is the captain and xl limitless


If 1 of your requirements was being pocket friendly you're already in the wrong direction with the captain. Personally I'd go with the Minikin Boost, great footprint, great finish, battery life is amazing and it's very affordable. Tank wise, if you're looking for a nice RTA go for the Kylin but make sure its the new color versions so no leaking issues, it handles massive builds and high wattage and is very flavorful. If you want an RDTA go with the Augvape Merlin, for your style of vaping or what your requirements are,these will be perfect


----------



## Hakhan (23/6/17)

Still say the best bang for your bucks is an alien kit. You can use stock coils or build on the rba deck.


----------



## amitgole (23/6/17)

Best pocket friendly mod 
upto 80w vaporesso tarot nano
Upto 200w I like the pioneer4you ipv vesta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (23/6/17)

It's simple , 

On the go : Pico + 22mm single coil tank of your choice , or AL85/Pico25 if you want 25mm atty (again single coil)
AIO on the go : SXK Styled Billet Box + Exo Clone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (23/6/17)

MickyD said:


> that looks sexy.
> 
> hows the safety on these vw mods im scared of something popping in my hand or face like really scared and i think its because i dont understand mods and batteries



Regulated mods (VW) have many built in safety features which make them way safer the mech mods, however an understanding of battery safety is a necessity when it comes to vaping of any kind, there is a lot of information available on the topic. Safety features can fail. The big thing is to ensure that you buy 2 new good quality high drain batteries and always use them together, always make sure that the wrapping is in good condition and install your batteries correctly. 

When you start building your own coils you can watch some tutorials on YouTube (there are millions), understand ohms law so that you know what is happening and use a calculator for example http://www.steam-engine.org/ohm.html help you. 

And of course ask any questions or advice here on the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MickyD (23/6/17)

Moey_Ismail said:


> If 1 of your requirements was being pocket friendly you're already in the wrong direction with the captain. Personally I'd go with the Minikin Boost, great footprint, great finish, battery life is amazing and it's very affordable. Tank wise, if you're looking for a nice RTA go for the Kylin but make sure its the new color versions so no leaking issues, it handles massive builds and high wattage and is very flavorful. If you want an RDTA go with the Augvape Merlin, for your style of vaping or what your requirements are,these will be perfect


cool stuff i understand the captain build is pricey but im alos looking for something thats going to give me good cloud production as well as flavor now as a noob i understand you cant get both in one i could be wrong so the build im aiming for is more cloud with good flav :0


----------



## MickyD (23/6/17)

JB1987 said:


> Regulated mods (VW) have many built in safety features which make them way safer the mech mods, however an understanding of battery safety is a necessity when it comes to vaping of any kind, there is a lot of information available on the topic. Safety features can fail. The big thing is to ensure that you buy 2 new good quality high drain batteries and always use them together, always make sure that the wrapping is in good condition and install your batteries correctly.
> 
> When you start building your own coils you can watch some tutorials on YouTube (there are millions), understand ohms law so that you know what is happening and use a calculator for example http://www.steam-engine.org/ohm.html help you.
> 
> And of course ask any questions or advice here on the forum



Thanks great advise.
the forums is helping me understand alot i think its more direct and interactive compared to watching a video well for me it is


----------



## JB1987 (23/6/17)

MickyD said:


> cool stuff i understand the captain build is pricey but im alos looking for something thats going to give me good cloud production as well as flavor now as a noob i understand you cant get both in one i could be wrong so the build im aiming for is more cloud with good flav :0



Well then I would definitely recommend a dual battery mod, this will ensure that you have enough power should you want to experiment with crazy cloud builds in the future, so then the Captain, Minikin Boost or Smok Alien. 

Minikin Boost - R1150 (without batteries)
iJoy Captain - R1300 (with batteries)
Smok Alien - R1350 (no batteries, comes with baby beast tank but not rebuildable, not sure what mod alone costs)

For an RTA you can spend about R500, there are loads to choose from. 

Batteries: I would recommend LG HE2 (brown ones), Sony VTC5 or Samsung 25R (green ones). Roughly R200 each depending where you shop. 

Charger is about R300 to R400

This will set you up for a very long time. All the mods have onboard charging so you can buy a charge at a later stage if you want.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (23/6/17)

Daniel said:


> It's simple ,
> 
> On the go : Pico + 22mm single coil tank of your choice , or AL85/Pico25 if you want 25mm atty (again single coil)
> AIO on the go : SXK Styled Billet Box + Exo Clone



Seconded


----------



## Sash (23/6/17)

amitgole said:


> Best pocket friendly mod
> upto 80w vaporesso tarot nano
> Upto 200w I like the pioneer4you ipv vesta
> 
> ...


Agree with the Tarot Nano. Use it for driving and going to the golf course. Good flavour and does not annoy the golden oldies on the course

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MickyD (25/6/17)

JB1987 said:


> Well then I would definitely recommend a dual battery mod, this will ensure that you have enough power should you want to experiment with crazy cloud builds in the future, so then the Captain, Minikin Boost or Smok Alien.
> 
> Minikin Boost - R1150 (without batteries)
> iJoy Captain - R1300 (with batteries)
> ...


thanks for the


MickyD said:


> HI dudes and dudettes
> 
> Mickyd Here with a question ?
> 
> ...


Thanks to all vapers for advise on the above ive made my choice just a few more things before a purchase


----------

